# Getting cats to stop sleeping inside box springs



## oliverandgeorge (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all, I'm hoping to get some advice from fellow cat owners who have had similar challenges. We have two cats - Oliver and George - who are brothers from the same litter. They are approximately 1 1/2 years old, and we've had them since they were about 3 months old. 

When we got them, we had an older cat who has since passed on, so now we are now trying to improve the socialization of the young ones, especially for Oliver, who is extremely shy. He spends ALL day up inside the box spring of our mattress. He comes out at night, and is pretty social with us, though he's still extremely skittish. Loud noises, sudden moves and he takes off. But he does come on the bed with us during the night and loves to be pet, and snuggle with us. But we would love to create an environment for him where he feels comfortable being out during the day.

Obviously, I know that blocking off access to get under our mattress is the ultimate goal, but we've tried blocking access and he starts to freak out. So we want to make sure we have an alternative 'safe' place for him to go once we ultimately block off that access. Any one deal with similar issues and have any suggestions? We have a cat tree that George (the more gregarious one) seems to like, but so far Oliver is giving it a wide berth. Appreciate any suggestions! Thanks, Joe


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I would suggest using some cardboard boxes as kitty hides, you can cut hole sin them for entrances. Your kitty will feel safe in them, but if you needed to reach him in an emergency you could.

Use a fitted sheet stretched over the bottom of the mattress to block it off.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What do you mean by "starts to freak out"?

I would snuggle him at night then in the AM take him out of the BR and close the door. He won't die. It will be somewhat unnerving, but to cats any change is. He can't have normal and have change at the same time.

Smart idea about the fitted sheet on the bottom, librarychick! You could buy one for cheap, cheap, cheap at a thrift store!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

After re-reading this I'd suggest confining at least Oliver in a different room without hiding places where you can't reach him. I'd do a few months of more serious socialization - reading out loud to him, playing with toys, giving him wet food and treats while you're there, etc. No forced handling.

I can't help but wonder why you waited until now to work with them? Its much easier to socialize kittens, and the older the cat the harder it gets....so by waiting you've made it harder.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand, they've been hiding there for a year and a half and now that your third cat died you don't want them there?


----------



## oliverandgeorge (Nov 21, 2014)

Appreciate all the responses. I am well aware that we should have dealt with this sooner, but this is where we are. I guess I didn't provide all details for the sake of brevity, but allow me to expand on some of the questions here. Without going into too much detail, we were taking care of an ailing family member, and with our older cat requiring extra care, we didn't devote the time we needed to with Oliver. I wish we had made the time, but again, we can only move forward from here. When our older cat passed on, we realized that we need to try to improve things, so that's what we're trying to do now. George is fine, he is much more sociable, and even though he does sleep under a bed during the day, I'm not as concerned about transitioning him out to the main area. Have recently been reading and watching a lot of Jackson Galaxy, so doing our best to 'catify' the house. I like the suggestions above - the cat tree has a little cubby, and I think we'll get some additional boxes or igloo style cat beds at the same time we block his access to underneath the bed, so he has alternatives.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No need to purchase those cat beds or igloos. Money wasted if he won't use them. A small cardboard box with comfy blankets inside will make an ideal hiding place for him. Socializing an adult cat is much more difficult than kittens, but you know this. I have 3 VERY timid kittens right now that the shelter begged me to take in, in addition to the ten I already have. I have trouble saying nnnnn. Saying nnn..nn.....nnnnnn.........nn. I can't seem to say nnn......nn. :roll:

He'll be fine. Just ignore the caterwauling when that door is closed or the bed is blocked.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I tried everything, even the fitted sheet idea, which I nailed to the bottom of my bed. My girls clawed through it. So I bought a platform bed. There no longer is an "under the bed" area.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I had to do the same as marie73, but actually I've not yet purchased my platform bed frame, lol. So I've got my mattress on the carpeted floor. Maya's new hiding spot is either under the kitchen cart or in her carrier. I've even had to take the legs off my sofa!! Lol. Granted, it's a cheap sofa, and I plan to get a new one sometime next year...one that is too low for cats to crawl under, if at all possible. Yep, the things I do for my two...


----------

